# Laparoscopic replacement of jejunostomy feeding tube



## shellabell32 (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi there,
Hoping somebody can help. Doctor did a laparoscopic placement of a jejunostomy tube for feeding; 44186 was billed. Three days later it was found that there was a malposition of the feeding tube. Patient was taken back to surgery and a diagnostic laparoscopy was done at which time the jejunostomy tube was completely removed and replaced. Would I just bill again 44186?

Thanks in advance,
Michelle Bess, CPC, CRC


----------

